# ...Big Bite & Big Bass Pics With Report...



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here are some pics from a recent fish-camp trip at AEP Recreation Land. If you've never been there, you may want to schedule a trip sometime. Some lakes I can get my bass boat in. Others are for jon boats or smaller boats. And others are strictly for canoes, kayaks, or float tubes.

The fishin' was hit and miss with the crazy weather patterns we've been experiencing. But we did manage to catch some nice ones. I tore down camp in the rain on Tuesday. And I'll admit, I won't be missing the mud and rain anytime soon. This was one of our wettest trips down there.

These bass were caught in the strong wind/weather pattern on Sunday. I can get my bass boat into this lake. So that proves that you sometimes don't have to hike/pack-out to find the biggun's down there. 

I caught my 6lb.2oz. bass on my black JignPig set up. But I caught most of my bass on this trip on other lures. Such as: chatterbait, Bomber 4-A, Rapala jerk-bait, and various traps. These big ones hit in a pocket of weeds in about 8ft. of water. We started ticking the new weed growth in the deeper water, and that's were the bigger ones were.
*Here is a 6lb.2oz. and a 5lb.12oz.* And here's another pic of one of my sons holding his over 5-pounder.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Great Report. Well be going down the last weekend of this month.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice catch Jeff!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks like you guys had an awesome time down there and really got into them! I am happy for you guys. I think I we were down there the same weekend and had no such luck, just a few 13-14 inchers. It was a pond in K we fished that I know has big ones. I could not find Q or knew which ponds were Q for the life of me. I could have drove right by them? Anyway good job guys!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here are a few pics of our haul out of Beaver Run Lake. It's about a 1-mile pack/haul from Rt.-83. Everyone else was in their early to mid twenties. I am the old 49-year old. But when it comes to fishin' I am ready for the challenge.
There were six of us on this trip. Four others in our fish-camp party hit a few lakes with their small boats. And one of our guys fished from shore on the Buckeye Trail. We had 12-men there for a while. 

And even with the rain, it was a blast!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Them are some good pics and it definitely looks like you all had some fun. Gotta love landing a pig like that on the jig n pig. I might have to try to get over there sometime seeing how everyone talks speaks really good of the place.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Great trip! Looks like a lot of work but well worth it. I miss the days with my old gang hauling 3-4 basshunters down there and catching quality bass.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Awesome pics of some pigs! Wet or not that had to be a great trip. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesome fish, man! 

Did you get to try out your new canoe? I don't see a black one in the pics.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

TheCream said:


> Awesome fish, man!
> 
> Did you get to try out your new canoe? I don't see a black one in the pics.


Oh heck yea! It is on top of my car in one of the pics near my Triton boat. And it's also the Olive Drab colored one with the canoe hauler under it in one of the other pics. We hauled (most likely) a mile to one of our spots. And that cart came in handy.


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Do you mind me asking where Beaver Run Lake is? It rings a bell, but I can't seem to place it. Thanks


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like a blast and great fishing! 

Congats!!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

pastorchris said:


> Do you mind me asking where Beaver Run Lake is? It rings a bell, but I can't seem to place it. Thanks


PM sent...


----------



## crackedup (Apr 14, 2011)

nice catch, you caught some good ones.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Sounds like it was a royal pigfest Great job as always Jeff.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice...that looks like it would have been a blast for sure.
Congrats again on the nice catches and great report!!!!


----------



## morning jigger (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice fish and thanks for the report! Looks like AEP has alot to offer!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

OINK OINK!! Them some pigs!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice fish! :B I've heard nothing but good about the fishing at the AEP property.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

woah! nice fish!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Sweeeet!!!!!


----------

